

Carnival: An unobtrusive, developer-friendly way to add comments to any site - doppp
https://github.com/thoughtbot/carnival

======
spookylukey
From the plans page: Business plan, 100 comments per month, $49 per month.
That seems ridiculously expensive to me - ¢49 per comment! Is this a typo for
"100k comments per month" perhaps?

~~~
marak830
I hope your correct, on that being a typo!

------
SchizoDuckie
\- Asks me to sign in with github or gmail before telling me what the project
is about

\- Paying money so that people can leave comments on my site?

\- No screenshots or graphics showing what it looks like on landing page of
[https://carnivalapp.io/](https://carnivalapp.io/)

\- Oh, It's an app? It's just a script isn't it?

\- You put the whole thing on Github, yet, you ask for a monthly fee?

\- So, this is basically like gitter, but for any site?

~~~
rabidferret
> You put the whole thing on Github, yet, you ask for a monthly fee?

Yes, we've been doing this a lot lately. Nothing to stop you from running your
own server, we're charging for our deployment.

> So, this is basically like gitter, but for any site?

Medium-style comments.

------
rip747
You would think they would have at least some sort of copy on site explaining
deeper about what this is and the benefits of using it... i see nothing. All I
can see is that this is some sort of comment thing, great. Right now, if I
wanted comments on a site I would integrate Disqus.

------
drewda
If you find this confusing--especially the pricing and the minimal
functionality--consider that ThoughtBot is a contract shop that also happens
to package up some of their client work into side products and educational
materials. They probably developed this as functionality for a client.

That's probably also the pattern with: "FormKeep is a form backend for your
static sites. No need for iframes, JS embeds, and CSS overrides."
[https://formkeep.com/](https://formkeep.com/)

Take the example of Pivotal Labs developing Pivotal Tracker for their in-house
work and starting to sell it on the side over time.

~~~
tel
I think they actually developed it to support their blog and as a chance to
prototype a Haskell workflow. Spinning it up to a product is an interesting
choice.

------
mikegerwitz
What about [http://hypothes.is/](http://hypothes.is/)?

------
forgotAgain
Further information is here: [https://robots.thoughtbot.com/announcing-
carnival-for-your-s...](https://robots.thoughtbot.com/announcing-carnival-for-
your-site)

It seems expensive for service provided. However they've established a lot of
credibility on various Github projects so this may be a first iteration of
something that will be better as it matures.

------
mmccaff
It'd be nice if there was a demo on the site to play with. Or, at least some
screenshots to see what it looks like.

Maybe there is something after signing in, but I didn't want to sign in with
Github or Google, and so I moved on.

Edit: Oh, there is, but I didn't notice them. Those light gray caption bubbles
on the homepage.

~~~
rabidferret
It's also used for the comments at robots.thoughtbot.com

------
harryf
Mobile? Strikes me there's been remarkably little innovation around bringing
comment and forum-like functionality to mobile.

Given that typing hurts on mobile but you have easier access to other types of
input (voice, camera, location, motion etc.) there's a need to reinvent the
concept of comments

------
MadcapJake
This is really poorly explained and man those prices are ridiculous. A free
personal site gets you only 10 comments!? There isn't even a list of features
that I could compare to other commenting systems.

Honestly, I've never really liked these kinds of per-paragraph/section
commenting systems (I'm guessing that's what this is by the landing page) as
you can't really have lengthy comments and it's cramped off to the side
(possibly only this implementation is on the side, not sure)

------
amelius
Why doesn't my browser offer the ability to comment on any site?

------
matt_morgan
Looks really good. Some questions:

1\. It looks like google or github login is required. Any plans for anonymous
comments? Or maintaining local user accounts, or connections to existing login
systems? 2\. There is no moderation. Any plans for editorial review options?

Thanks.

~~~
patbrisbin
Hi,

From the announcement:

> We’ve got all sorts of ideas for making Carnival even better, but the most
> important features are the ones users want – so please, sign up, try it out,
> and let us know what you’re looking for.

These all sound like great ideas!

